# Dip Pen parts



## THarvey (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a number of dip pen nibs, left over from repairs/replacements to antique pens.

One of my wife's coworkers mentioned she would like a dip pen.  Where can I find the inserts to hold the nibs in place?

Does anyone have a few they would be willing to trade or sell?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 19, 2011)

shoot me your address

Jon


----------



## JAZNCARR (Aug 19, 2011)

Iv got some. Inserts and bank of england. Antique nibs ur welcome to. Pm me as well jason


----------



## juteck (Aug 19, 2011)

Another source is from "The Golden Nib"





http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22_72&products_id=500


----------



## titan2 (Aug 19, 2011)

I sell them and have some packages already made up.....shoot me a PM if you'd like a pack.


THANKS,


Barney


----------

